# League of legends 2020



## esporttalk.org (Mar 26, 2020)

Thread about the League of Legends matches - selected from the most popular leagues in the world. Published will be only some of the games and analyses.

_LOL LCK 
Match: Gen.G - DAMWON GAMING 
03/26 13:00_

*DAMWON GAMING 
Odds: @4.300 
1/10*

match analysis

Today two teams meet in the LCK league, which at the beginning measured slightly differently. Unfortunately, in LCK we will not know the line-up of teams for today's game ... Gen G currently has a 79% win rate, which is a great result considering the predictions made before the season. 19 wins and the last series without a flaw is really impressive. It's no coincidence that today it's GEN. G is the favorite, unfortunately the odds of winning are too low. The teams at LCK are really balanced and I think the GenG series will be discontinued soon. Maybe it will be today. But it will be very difficult to do that. No less Dawmon likes to compete with such teams. In both teams the strongest character in the midlane and Damwon has a lot of room for manoeuvre in the drafts. Gen g most often chooses Zoe and Azir. In theory, all you have to do is to rephrase the most often played heroes. In the last game with Griffin it was easy for them, but it's mainly because it's a team with bad strategy for this season. Couching alone is not enough. DAMWON 3 match in a row with a defeat which, however, does not fully reflect their game which was correctly played. A high increase in 10 hours from 3.1 to 3.9 is a good time to play

_LOL VCS 
MatchL GAM Esports - Team Secret
03/28 14:00_

*GAM ESPORTS (-1.5) 
Odds:2.000 
 3/10*

bet analysis

GAM Esports is the team that won the fastest this season in the league. In the match against the CES they only needed 21 minutes to deal with the rival. In general this team wants to destroy the rival as soon as it senses his weakness. Today it could be such a game. GAM won 12 of their last 14 games - about 11 killings on average) But I won't play on the number of kills but on 2 maps in this match. Team Secret has a weak mentality and unless the first game goes well they will lose the whole meeting. Looking at their drafts I have concerns. Gam has a very strong form and great disposition of players on honey and on the lower lane. I don't know what would have to happen for Team Secret with 54 Win rate to threaten them. The form of players is very unstable and practically every match changes the hero. This is chaos, not some elaborate strategy.


----------



## esporttalk.org (Apr 5, 2020)

Afreeca Freecs vs Hanwha Life Esports 

Date: 5.04.2020 // 14:00
esport / lck
Pick from esporttalk : *Hanwha Life Esports @ 2.8*

In today's league of legends game an interesting couple to play is the last match in LCK today. Initially I was thinking about handicap but in my opinion it is unpaid. The odds for one map are only 1.5 while the winnings are 2.7. And I think the chances of that are and this is a better price/risk ratio. The two teams aren't so much different from each other. Even the style of play is not so much different. AF has 43% of the matches won in this spit, while HLE has 34%. It's not a big difference to look at rivals who are left with a whole pool of matches to play. The HLE has had more difficult crossings like Sandbox Gaming or DAMWON Gaming recently. With Sandbox, however, they showedits character on the first of 36 minutes map. If AF doesn't get the beginning of the map, Hanwa has a good chance in this game. AF likes to play aggressively at the beginning. A lot depends on the choice of characters.It is worth playing PP because it gives 2.8, while the average is about 2.45


----------



## esporttalk.org (Apr 6, 2020)

esporttalk.org said:


> Hanwha Life Esports @ 2.8


*WIN*


----------



## esporttalk.org (Apr 6, 2020)

eSuba - ASUS ROG Elite
04/06 19:00

*PICK**: ESUBA @3.700 3/10*

Basically, the analysis can end with Betvictor offering a 3.7 course while the average is about 2.5 at this point. If they don't block your bet, you have another green book -sure profit without any risk - appropriate proportionally you give stakes on 1 and 2. In today's first EU masters match I play on eSbua because Robocop and Jejky present a stable level. The last results were negative, but in the current finish line the team from the Czech region is not in the lost position. Such a high odds are encouraging although it's hard to judge the chances against a rival that you haven't seen before. Asus is a better team at least in theory, but their last game didn't confirm that at all.


----------



## esporttalk.org (Apr 7, 2020)

esporttalk.org said:


> eSuba - ASUS ROG Elite
> 04/06 19:00
> 
> *PICK**: ESUBA @3.700 3/10*



*FINAL SCORE 1:0 - 3,7 Hit !  +++*




Today - EU MASTERS
Sector One vs WLGaming 7.04 // 17:00

esport tipster bet from esports talk : *WLGaming @ 2.28*

How strange the EU master really got us through last year. But now we have a completely different format and the fact that the teams approach the match completely different. Now every game is more important than before. Yesterday WLG beat the favoured KICK team and this surprised many. I am a little less. KICK has a lot of potential, but in my opinion it is quite inflated. WLG literally ran over a rival. KICK probably didn't know that the game had already started, maybe they thought it was a sparring... Today the Belgians are not the favorites, not after what the WLG showed yesterday.

Attention, these are the games BO 1 (till one win). In such games, often other aspects than the preparation and form of the players are decisive. Keep this in mind


----------



## esporttalk.org (Apr 9, 2020)

*Racoon vs eSuba , Today 17:00
eSport pick*

Racoon players play is in my opinion better than eSuba players. In PG national you can see a better level of play and more hit matches. He will look at his rivals and players' results in March: Winning games from Campus Party Sparks, Cyberground Gaming or the Outplayed team. At the end of March one loss is YDN Devils. The team has a decent score of 58% win rate. The results of eSuba seem to be more impressive: The winnings alone in the last 5 matches of Hitpoint Masters Season including Cyber Gaming, Inside Games, Team Sampi and Team Brute. Win rate in 10S at 86%. *However*, I hold the view that these two leagues are completely different styles and two different levels. We will see how it will look like in practice when the Italians collide with the Belgians. eSuba is the favorite but not at such a ridiculously low odds.

*bet: Racoon @ 2.66*


----------



## esporttalk.org (Apr 11, 2020)

DragonX vs Afreeca Freecs / 12.04- 10:00

bet Dragon -1,5 @ 1.99

We have a match ahead of us with the teams that have won the last game against each other. Afreeca after almost 40 minutes and a long duel won with Griffin finishing the game with almost 13k gold advantage. On the other side the team that won against DAMWON Gaming with a similar advantage in gold but in a much shorter duel that lasts 27 minutes. Dawmon was removed from the map. DragonX winning tomorrow would be in second position before T1. This is no time for experiments and the stage is starting to be crucial. I think now they have really extra motivation to prove their strength They are playing at a very high level, no one is able to stop them now and now they will question every map. You can see that this team is on the wave. Afreeca Freecs is an average team that finally played something against a weak Griffin who played nothing. Now, however, there will be completely inventive Dragon X will impose its own style, which it has a lot of and Afreeca will not allow much of itself, because their range of games and what they have shown so far does not allow to think well about their capabilities of the right counter-position during the draft.


----------



## esporttalk.org (Apr 13, 2020)

LNG Esports  vs Royal Never Give Up 13.04 // 11:00
bet: *Royal Never Give U -1,5*

Langx Top Player is as much as 23% of the total team damage and on mid player: xiaochu 30% of the total damage. In this match, everything will be spread out between the lines Top and Mid that are much better in the RNG team. Players have a big fan of heroes and in the draft stage they can win it 2:0. Nobody knows how the choice will look like so we can wait for live but then the odds are much weaker. Xiaochu can play a great with Sylas, Rumble or Syndra but they have more heroes whomu play well. In LNG is rather ADC plays the main violin. Maple and Flandre are quite a long way off. On the honey is strong zoe and le blanc but these champions are relatively easy to exclude.

Stylistically, LNG are not a team that can punish what the RNG wants to do, in fact, I would lean the other way because of the versatility of the RNG. RNG in form is a form of fast winning and often playing cleaner, low-killing matches than most other teams in LPL.LNG have a mathematical chance in theory, but let's make an agreement - it won't happen. Meanwhile, RNGs absolutely need this game to keep up in the race 5-8. LNG position with a new player chenlun17, but this means limited training and the team itself is still quite easy to predict and linear.

Compositions for today
RNG: Betty, Ming, Langx, XLB, Xiaohu,
LNG: Light, Duan, Chenlun17, Xx, Maple,


----------



## esporttalk.org (Apr 14, 2020)

LOL - Rogue Warriors vs JingDong Gaming

*Pick: JingDong Gaming  -1,5*

Odds: 1.9 

esports tips 
Overall quality in terms of economic indicators in the game as well as the form of individual JDG players should downgrade RW. The JDG have the highest First Blood Index in LPL at 63 %, while Rogue Warriors are ranked 11th at 40%. There are several options in this game but as other users have placed their type on the number of kills I will typically go for the bet that is available from the bookmakers. JDG wins the handicap. This one seems to be logical because both teams base their strength on similar players and lines. The main defense is inflicted by players on Mid and Top. Wuming and Ruby, however, are mechanically inferior to their rivals from the first lineup in the JingDong team.

The combination of these two teams gives 27 kills and deaths per game on average. Since Zoom returned to JDG, the average has decreased, but remember that they played with rivals like Invictus and eStar, the two bloodiest teams on the planet. Their second match was against the LNG team, which is only 37 killings on 2 maps in total... Rogue Warriors resembles the style of playing eStar and Invictus. Remember that this league is very evenly matched and there are no certain matches! 

Compositions for today:

JDG: Loken, LvMao, Zoom, Kanavi, Yagao,

RW: ZWuji, Ley, Holder, Haro, Wuming


----------



## esporttalk.org (Apr 15, 2020)

esporttalk.org said:


> LOL - Rogue Warriors vs JingDong Gaming
> 
> *Pick: JingDong Gaming -1,5*



*FT 0:2 WIN*






esports talks
*League Edward Gaming vs OMG // Edward Gaming (-1,5) @ 2.28*

Today's teams will play in the squads: OMG: Smlz, Cold, Curse, H4cker, Icon. EDG will play with Hope, Meiko Jinoo, Jiejie, Scout. OMG didn't really beat a really good team. EDG need this victory more to eliminate OMG, the big gap in the first percentage of blood between the two and this aspect of syntax to risk a clean win. Similar teams play, but it's EDG that has 4 more wins against better rivals. I think today Hope and Scout will definitely want to seal and prove their superiority.


----------



## esporttalk.org (Apr 15, 2020)

*FT  2:0 WIN *


----------



## esporttalk.org (Apr 16, 2020)

*Pick from * https://esporttalk.org/
*Bilibili -1,5 @ 1.41  //  China League | League Of Legends| 09:00 |*


Today's game is a game that i dont want to watch because the team that won only one game and the infamous last place in the table meets. So, the fact that the drift of BiliBili with such a course is again a big payoff for me. The schedule is a big advantage for them now

One can gently risk the more so as Bili are not yet technically eliminated - they have mathematical chances. However, a lot depends on other teams, especially on the Rogue Warriors score and the OMG match. Team WE and OMG also play on the last day of the season. There is no need to discuss the topic of possible scenarios because anyway the chances are small but they always are. The players look better and Meteor works well with the rest.

Victory Five are greasing AMOD 12.32 per season. BLGs have a slightly below average AMOV of 10.38 Billion and have an average of 17 kills to win this season. Total number of killings and deaths of BLG per game 24 . Now let's count and compare it with V5 . As for me, there are 2x more homicides on each map. Strong jungle and strong mid with Fofo - if they play 80% of their skill, I don't worry about the score.


----------



## esporttalk.org (Apr 17, 2020)

esporttalk.org said:


> *Pick from * https://esporttalk.org/
> *Bilibili -1,5 @ 1.41 // China League | League Of Legends| 09:00 |*


FT 2:0 





Today:

Team World Elite vs LNG Esports // *Team WE  (-1,5)* @ 1.88

Tipster analysis from esports talk // Start 17.04 // 9:00
_The LNG has faced FPX, RNG and EDG in its last three series. FPX and EDG play similarly to Team WE so we can get a little closer to the race of today's game. LNG is a bit of a predictable team hoping to scale frequently for passive waiting without doing many proactive things on the map. LNG have one of the highest margins of defeat in LPL. 7 of their last 9 losses were double-digit.

People love the Team World Elite for DFS. World Elite have a few big wins and a lot of relatively fast killings also with strong rivals. like in the match with eStar and IG. It is worth noting that WE has the highest AMOV in LPL, which reaches almost 14._


----------



## esporttalk.org (Apr 20, 2020)

DragonX vs. DAMWON / pick: DragonX -1,5 @ 1.8

DAMWON has a lot of trials with the cohesion in the game, and although he looked good in a match with KT, he still lacks a lot. There is a noticeable improvement in the level of the team like GenG or T1. DragonX is such a mirror image of Griffin and you can basically imagine a match happening on a similar principle. DAMWON also has positive results with three of the best LCK teams and you can see from this example that this team with a big spark and potential. We are entering the final matches and now there is no time to deconcet. The two teams that are playing today are almost on average 23 homicides + deaths per game. In the last match between the two teams, the average was over 24. Dawmon has a high first blood count of as much as 55%, while Dragon rather does not pay much attention to it at first. Only 37% is a bit strange statistic. If somebody plays live, even if they start losing the match you can bet on them at a much higher odds (sometimes 2,7- 3,3 etc). They like to turn the game around. But I think it's going to be a big deal from the beginning.


----------



## esporttalk.org (Apr 22, 2020)

Singularity vs K1CK // *bet: Singularity @ 2.97*
Time: 22.04 // 19:00 

Today, like yesterday, I am risking for a team that has already been crossed out and for which the course is solid. Singurality has players on the team who are at a comparable level of mechanical KICK teams. Kick was a big disappointment at first, but recently he has a good series. Matislaw and Puki Style play well and the team has a series of 5 wins in a row. The odds, however, are definitely understated on their opponents from Denmark today. Competitors like MADM and PIGSPORTS are definitely not the same shelf as Singularity. Today it will be much more difficult for them and it will be a very even duel. The bookmakers offer about 2.6-2.7 but in the eu bookmaker we have 2.97 for this moment and for sure it is a profitable bet for me.


----------



## esporttalk.org (Apr 26, 2020)

League of Legends
Keyd Stars vs Kabum eSports / CBLOL
20:00 26.04

*Pick: Kabum eSports @ 2.5*

Bettor analysis from esporttalk.  I was still betting heavily on Vivo Keyd's team on my old account but now I have a slightly different opinion. Keys secured the first place before the last regular split round and unfortunately for the stage and the fans and supporters you can see it now. They even lost the last game yesterday to a very weak team, playing with a... AP Chogath, and nobody really liked it. Having such aspirations you can't approach the matches in this way because it's just disrespect for the scene and basically only playing for fun. I will not surprise you if these players do the same today and start recklessly again, but even if not, they have lost their eyes inanyway. Today the course has already dropped to 2.2 for the Kabum team but it still pays off to play with KaBuM! e-Sport which has a series of 5 wins. This team faces a chance and they have to take it. Of course the puzzle is how they deal with it and the biggest puzzle is how Keyd will or won't draw conclusions from the last game. Most of the odds are already around 2.2 or even only 2! and in the meantime GG bet *is sleeping well* and you can still play at course 2.5. If you manage to do so, it's a profitable choice for today


----------



## esporttalk.org (Apr 27, 2020)

esporttalk.org said:


> Pick: Kabum eSports @ 2.5


*Final Score 0:1  WIN 




*


----------



## esporttalk.org (May 1, 2020)

Schalke 04 Esports vs Movistar Riders / EU MASTERS 
*tipster pick:  Movistar Riders*
Bookie and odds:  MARATHONBET @ 2.96 
Date: 19:30 1.05
Esports betting from https://esporttalk.org/

The average is about 2.6 and here's almost 3. It's a viable risk for me. Ok all of us know from the beginning that 04 is the main favorite of this tournament. No one is hiding from it. The team openly confesses and announces it to everyone and because they put a lot of emphasis on winning the EU masters. This team has already proved many times that it can win against the best, such as G2. However, it can also play completely below expectations and fail with very weak rivals. Movistar is a team from the heavy Spanish league which is not weak and which will have great motivation to show its best side against 04. The Germans will feel a lot of pressure today because I think subconsciously they know that this will not be an easy duel. Movistar has 23 wins, practically the same percentage of wins (about 70%) and is in big swing. A very solid selection of well-played characters on honey (32% of the total insults) the case that Shalke may have a problem already at the draft stage. The last game against Team Singularity confirmed the good disposition of Xiko and Elyoya, of course, leaving aside the fact that TS surprised me negatively this year.


----------



## esporttalk.org (May 3, 2020)

League of Legends Eu masters / Giants Gaming vs LDLC / *LDLC @ 2,48*

Giant Gaming has played more matches making the statistics more reliable. VODAFONE GIANTS mainly concentrates around their Mid and AD carry while the LDLC has an equal distribution of players. And today that can be their advantage because when comparing their favourite champions they have more room for manoeuvre in the drafts and that can give a big advantage. And here again there is a place for analysts to play live - if you know your way around the current finish line you can see and make a lot of money. In the VGIA big unknown is Th3Antonio, although he played very well in both previous matches with LDLC. Although Vatheo has quite a low KDA, maybe that's why there's more room in LDLC where jungler and ADC stand out instead. At this stage it's much harder to predict the result so I wouldn't risk it with a stake however, the LDLC should have a balanced fight.


----------



## esporttalk.org (May 5, 2020)

esporttalk.org said:


> League of Legends Eu masters / Giants Gaming vs LDLC / *LDLC @ 2,48*
> 
> Giant Gaming has played more matches making the statistics more reliable. VODAFONE GIANTS mainly concentrates around their Mid and AD carry while the LDLC has an equal distribution of players. And today that can be their advantage because when comparing their favourite champions they have more room for manoeuvre in the drafts and that can give a big advantage. And here again there is a place for analysts to play live - if you know your way around the current finish line you can see and make a lot of money. In the VGIA big unknown is Th3Antonio, although he played very well in both previous matches with LDLC. Although Vatheo has quite a low KDA, maybe that's why there's more room in LDLC where jungler and ADC stand out instead. At this stage it's much harder to predict the result so I wouldn't risk it with a stake however, the LDLC should have a balanced fight.



*Final score 1:0 LCLC WON ++*

Today:

bet for League of legends - EU masters
Team LDLC vs BT Excel / 5.05 / 21:00
*LDLC @ 1.95 pinnacle*

The courses on LDLC that I've been seenrecently are behaving quite strangely. Initially put in the role of a favorite, but now less considered by the general public. The courses have gone up a bit too much in my opinion. The initial offer was 1.6 and after a few hours the odds even reached the limit of 1.9 and now basically the odds of bookmakers are rated as 50/50. In fact, having such amounts of data and comparisons it's hard to argue here whether it's right or wrong. I only judge the game and rivals of both teams. And here, in my opinion, LDLC had a harder crossing. The LDLC has an easier task today in draft. Their main role today is to limit the very dangerous ADC carry, which inflicts almost 1/3 of the total damage in the Excel team, and recently the match with RGO showed that they can choose the right heroes. Excel actually won against Gamer Legion and YDN, who were put up before the tournament as one of the ones to fight but their matches against Excel were one-sided. The LDLC is in good gas has a lot more matches played and they certainly feel their power. One risk is that they play over-relaxed. Both teams have passe winners but LDLC should have a mental advantage here.


----------



## esporttalk.org (May 6, 2020)

esporttalk.org said:


> bet for League of legends - EU masters
> Team LDLC vs BT Excel / 5.05 / 21:00
> *LDLC @ 1.95 pinnacle*
> 
> The courses on LDLC that I've been seenrecently are behaving quite strangely. Initially put in the role of a favorite, but now less considered by the general public. The courses have gone up a bit too much in my opinion. The initial offer was 1.6 and after a few hours the odds even reached the limit of 1.9 and now basically the odds of bookmakers are rated as 50/50. In fact, having such amounts of data and comparisons it's hard to argue here whether it's right or wrong. I only judge the game and rivals of both teams. And here, in my opinion, LDLC had a harder crossing. The LDLC has an easier task today in draft. Their main role today is to limit the very dangerous ADC carry, which inflicts almost 1/3 of the total damage in the Excel team, and recently the match with RGO showed that they can choose the right heroes. Excel actually won against Gamer Legion and YDN, who were put up before the tournament as one of the ones to fight but their matches against Excel were one-sided. The LDLC is in good gas has a lot more matches played and they certainly feel their power. One risk is that they play over-relaxed. Both teams have passe winners but LDLC should have a mental advantage here.



FT 2:0 
WIN


----------



## esporttalk.org (May 7, 2020)

*FT 2:0 WIN



*


----------



## Josewise (May 8, 2020)

Stopped playing it after they have ruined sol


----------



## esporttalk.org (May 28, 2020)

*China vs Korea 2020 !

game SKTelecom T1 vs DAMWON GAMING / Time: 28.05 11:00
DAMWON GAMING + 6,5 @ 1.87*
Tips from https://esporttalk.org users


When we look at the breath games of the teams in recent times, they ended up with a relatively small number of kills below average. They played 5 games in total. Both clashes were lost by T1 and there were relatively few killings in the whole match. This is not a small psychological advantage today. In a static clash - a result 2:0 and a definite advantage in kills (27 vs 13) - In February there were 3 matches, again 2 maps won by DWG. What's interesting is that more killers for all 3 maps had T1 but they still lost. This shows a bit chaotic approach of T1 to the season. Of course this team looks much better now but Damwon is an uncomfortable rival for the T1 and they like to make the game more difficult for the Korean stars. The T1 is the favorite to leave the group, but DAMWON GAMING will have a hard time getting through, especially if they block out the uncomfortable le blanc on mid.


----------



## esporttalk.org (May 29, 2020)

esporttalk.org said:


> *China vs Korea 2020 !
> 
> game SKTelecom T1 vs DAMWON GAMING / Time: 28.05 11:00
> DAMWON GAMING + 6,5 @ 1.87*
> ...


*FT 14:14 ++ 

////*


DragonX - Gen G
05/29 11:00
*Pick: Gen G @ 1.85*

Today Gen G is the team that has the chance to get out of second MID cup group. They are not a favorite, but they are very unpredictable and they like to play hard, which can be hard for the Koreans. DragonX is much less flexible and I think Gen G will have an advantage here already at the draft stage. It promises to be an interesting match on the bot - Deft vs Ruler (best adc at this moment ever) but it's the mid Bdd vs. Chovy who should have the advantage with a bigger pool of champions he plays better. In the pinnacle we have very even odds because as much as 1.85 on Gen G where many bookmakers have already reduced the co-incident to 1.65 - 1.7.


----------



## esporttalk.org (May 30, 2020)

TES - GEN G
05/30 12:00
PICK: OVER (4,5) @2.750 
3/10

Tipster info from esports talks :TES matches - two defeats under the rule with JDG winning with DWG (without convincidence) lost to FPX which played really solid yesterday. He has won a match with T1, which is already a shadow of himself with faker. Faker has flashes but young Chinese talents definitely come to the fore and nothing will stop it. Gen.G. from the very beginning I was typing as a black horse and yesterday I did. The bad luck was that I played the game they lost (in theory it was the most reliable) but still the players left the group. Today the match will be very difficult. The teams have almost the same percentage of games won and games played this year. The length of the games is 1 minute more to the benefit of GenG (33min) When we look at the statistics, practically both teams are similarly distributed in the match and their styles converge. TES is the favorite after the last stunt in the league, they can win it but after a long hard fight. +4 maps here are profitable for me. Recently it was worth to play risky but I have withdrawn but today I will risk at gg bet


----------



## esporttalk.org (Sep 10, 2020)

*Samsung MorningStars vs* *K1CK / 10. Sep 2020 - 19:00*
LoL - EU Masters , esportal tipster info
Prediction: *Over 34,5 / Total Kills (map 1)*
Odds: *5.19 PinnacleSports*
Stake: *1/10*


----------



## RPreston007 (Sep 10, 2020)

esporttalk.org said:


> *Samsung MorningStars vs* *K1CK / 10. Sep 2020 - 19:00*
> LoL - EU Masters , esportal tipster info
> Prediction: *Over 34,5 / Total Kills (map 1)*
> Odds: *5.19 PinnacleSports*
> Stake: *1/10*


Thank you for keeping us updated


----------



## esporttalk.org (Sep 28, 2020)

LoL World Championship
28 Sep 2020 - 11:00
MAD Lions  vs Legacy

*bet: Kills Handicap (map 1) +3,5 for Legacy*
odds: 3.17 // pinnacle


----------



## esporttalk.org (Sep 28, 2020)

esporttalk.org said:


> LoL World Championship
> 28 Sep 2020 - 11:00
> MAD Lions  vs Legacy
> 
> ...


0:1 won - and you didn't even need a handicap (pure win @ 5)


----------

